# Michael Shanahan (Ret.MSP)



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Michael Shanahan
*By *Bostonherald.com staff*
Sunday, July 9, 2006 - Updated: 12:02 PM EST

*R*etired Lt. Col. Michael B. Shanahan of Andover, a Vietnam War veteran and retired Massachusetts State Police officer and senior corporate security manager/senior investigator, died June 28 at home after a battle with cancer. He was 57.


Born in Lowell, he was educated in Dracut.

Mr. Shanahan graduated magna cum laude from the University of Massachusetts at Lowell in 1985 with a bachelor's degree in criminal justice.

He received a master's degree in public administration from Harvard University, graduating magna cum laude in 1994.

In 1966, when he was 17, he enlisted in the Marine Corps, serving in the Vietnam War for four years. He was honorably discharged as a sergeant in 1970. 
 He received the Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Vietnam Service Medal with one star, Vietnam Campaign Medal with device, Marksmanship Rifle Badge and Navy Achievement Medal with a combat "V." 
Mr. Shanahan began his career with the Massachusetts State Police in 1971. He was in charge of all field operations, which consisted of 1,500 uniform personnel, seven headquarters and 38 stations throughout the state. He retired in 1996. 
He later went to work for Bank of America in 1998 as a senior corporate security manager/senior investigator. 
He was a member of the Retired Trooper Association and St. Augustine's Church in Andover. 
Mr. Shanahan is survived by his wife of 30 years, Diane M. (Di Cicco); his mother, Florence (Hysette) of Dracut; a daughter, Christina of Andover; a son, Michael of Andover; a sister, Ann Del Fuoco of Chelmsford; and several nieces, great-nieces and great-nephews. 
A memorial Mass will be celebrated at 10 a.m. Wednesday at St. Augustine's Church, Andover. 
Arrangements by Conte Funeral Homes, Andover.


----------

